# S5 Karten



## TTT (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nachfolgende Karten:
2x S5 CPU 945 6ES5 945-7UA11, 3x S5 IP240 6ES5 240-1AA21, 1x Phoenix Slavekarte IBS 5/SL-LB


----------



## bimbo (27 Januar 2010)

Versuchs mal bei der Fa. Vetter in Langenargen!


----------



## Thawk (27 Januar 2010)

Ich melde mcih morgen dei dir per PM, ich kann dir da wohl helfen.

Gruss Thawk


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2010)

*Hier findest Du auch viele Baugruppen*

Hallo,

schau mal hier nach :

http://www.ludwigs-informationselektronik.de/epages/61801851.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61801851/Categories/%22SIMATIC%20S5%22/%22SIEMENS%20SIMATIC%20S5%20115U%22/CPU

Ein Bekannter von mir, absolut seriös und ehrlich und alles inklusive Rechnung und Garantie. Da kaufe ich auch schon mal gerne ein, also meine Empfehlung ..

Und wenn die gesuchte Baugruppe vielleicht noch nicht auf der Homepage steht, einfach mal anrufen. Aber die 945 CPU ist verfügbar.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## sps-concept (6 Februar 2010)

*945*

Hallo,

werden die 945er noch gesucht?

André


----------

